# Redfish On!!/Pompano



## tenkayx (Apr 4, 2011)

*Redfish On!!!/Pompano*

Awesome day of fishing on Sunday the 10th, ft. Pickens, foggy and not really ideal conditions, I got there late for the pompano, 11 and done is the rule if you wanna catch your bag.Still though great day of fishing, from noon to sunset caught two pompano, four bull redfish(the one in the picture is 34 inches, theyve been running 34 to 40), a sheepshead that tangled the line beyond belief, actually had to cut the line and handline him in lol!Brought in a couple rays too.The big one got away though twice, a big bull red bent the hook and another one broke my thirty pound leader, I'll always wonder.Tryed a new technique and the redfish went crazy caught most of them the last two hours of the day.The pompano are there you just have to be an early bird.About 25 bull reds and 5 pompano for the month fishing one or two days a week, fishings been excellent.Thinking about the beach all week now.


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

What kind of bait were you using?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Care to elaborate on the new technique??? :whistling:


----------



## tenkayx (Apr 4, 2011)

lol, the technique, THE TECHNIQUE, nah sorry I cant eloborate and even if I told everyone they wouldnt really believe it works, until were reeling one in once every 30 minutes but one of the things that I can talk about is, I use big bait, biggest sand fleas I can find


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

awesome! Looks like a great time!


----------

